

Mathematics that you can touch - apol
http://www.proli.net/2014/09/18/touching-mathematics/

======
bsaul
One of the comment on the site mentions using 3D printing on equations for
educational purpose and boy does it seem SO RIGHT. I can already see "bad"
students trying to find the perfect equation of a d$ck to 3D print it...

~~~
silveira
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=pi^pi*%28exp%28-x^100%2...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=pi^pi*%28exp%28-x^100%29*cos%28x%29%2Babs%280.3*sin%28x%29%29%29+from+-3+to+3)

------
Cowicide
After seeing the cat in the picture playing with the object, I'd like to see a
printing material that'd be safe to use as chew toys that pets could eat! :D

